# Souci alimentation Powerbook



## sharky (21 Avril 2006)

J'ai un Powerbook Titanium et depuis ce matin je n'arrive plus à le recharger et à le faire démarrer. Lorsque je branche l'alimentation (d'origine), elle s'allume 10 secondes puis s'éteint. Si je rebranche tout de suite il ne se passe rien. J'ai essayé d'enlever la batterie mais ca ne change rien, le mac ne veut pas démarrer. Pouvez vous m'aider ?

je précise que j'ai essayé avec plusieurs cahrgeurs donc le problème ne doit pas venir de la

merci !


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (21 Avril 2006)

Bonjour Sharky

As tu testé un reset PMU

Sinon plus d'infos par ici


----------



## sharky (21 Avril 2006)

oui j'ai essayé cela mais rien ne fonctionne. mon mac n'a plus aucune réaction, que je redémmare avec ou sans la batterie. Si j'enlève la batterie, le voyant de l'alimentation devient vert mais le mac ne démarre pas. Dès que je brache la batterie l'alimentation s'éteint


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (21 Avril 2006)

Tu dis avoir testé plusieurs adaptateurs, mais sont ils prévus pour un TI Voir sujet

Si oui, adaptateur hors de cause

J'ai aussi trouvé cela

Sinon un reset de la CM


----------



## sharky (21 Avril 2006)

alors ca ne semble pas être l'adaptateur secteur, ni la batterie, j'ai testé avec plusieurs. En fait lorsque tout est branché, la batterie continue à se décharger, comme si l'adapateur secteur était pas branché   j'ai essayà de réinitilaiser la PMU mais ca ne change rien...

autre question, si la batterie est enlevée mais que l'adaptateur est branché, le mac démmare tout de même ? car ce n'est pas le cas chez moi

merci !


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (21 Avril 2006)

Résumons, tu as testé différents adapteurs ainsi que diverses batteries, et il ne démarre en aucun cas.

Je ne vois que le reset de la carte mère

Oui le démarrage est possible sans batterie


----------



## sharky (21 Avril 2006)

et comment qu'on fait ca avec un PowerBook Alu ?


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (21 Avril 2006)

Titanium ou Alu ?


----------



## sharky (21 Avril 2006)

Alu, merci


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (21 Avril 2006)

Sharky

Comme je ne sais plus sur quels powerbook cherché "on commence le post avec un titanium et on se retrouve avec un Alu"  

Je te renvoi par par là


----------



## sharky (21 Avril 2006)

excuse moi je me suis planté au début, c'est bien un alu que j'ai. mais par contre sur ta page c'est pour rester la PMU, pas la carte mère ?


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (21 Avril 2006)

sharky a dit:
			
		

> excuse moi je me suis planté au début, c'est bien un alu que j'ai. mais par contre sur ta page c'est pour rester la PMU, pas la carte mère ?



Oui, je sais, mais je crois que je n'aurai pas plus précis pour un alu, désolé


----------



## http (31 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Ca y est ! Après 7 mois de bonheur, le début des problèmes arrive sur mon Powerbook G4 1.67 GHz acheté début novembre 2005  

Les symptômes, arrivés tous seuls du jour au lendemain, sans aucune modification de la configuration de la machine, sont clairs.

1- J'allume mon PB lequel est raccordé au secteur et possède sa batterie d'origine en place
2- Je l'utilise normalement (surf, iTunes, mail, etc...), puis je l'abandonne pour vaquer à d'autres occupations.
3- Lorsque je reviens, l'économiseur d'écran a pris le relais, ou même parfois, l'écran s'est éteint et la machine s'est mise en veille (témoin allumé sur le bouton d'ouverture de l'écran)

A ce stade, je remarque déjà que le cercle de lumière (orange ou vert) autour de la fiche secteur sur la prise du PB n'est plus allumée  Lorsque je réveille la machine en bougeant la souris, l'alimentation secteur a disparu. Le cercle de couleur reste éteint. Si je débranche la fiche et que je la rebranche, ça ne change rien. Si en revanche j'enlève le bloc secteur de la prise électrique murale pour l'enfoncer de nouveau, l'anneau de couleur s'allume sur orange et la recharge reprend  

J'ai parcouru les forums et j'ai fait tout ce qu'il y avait à faire: reset de la PRAM et de la NVRAM, reset de la PMU/SMU, réparation des autorisations, OnyX de fond en comble, rien n'y a fait  

Que puis-je faire ? Quel est votre avis sur ce problème ?  
Mauvais week-end en perspective


----------



## sharky (31 Mai 2006)

je pense qu'il t'arrive ce qui m'est arrivé... Donc au mieux tu dois changer le bloc d'alimentation dans le powebook, au pire c'est la carte mère qu'il faut changer (ce que j'ai dû faire). Bon tu as de la "chance", tu es encore sous garantie, moi c'était pour ma pomme...


----------



## http (31 Mai 2006)

Merci Sharky.

Là je viens de me rendre compte que la charge s'arrête même lorsque j'utilise le Powerbook  
Je suis alors obligé d'enlever le chargeur de la prise électrique et de le remettre pour que ça alimente le Powerbook à nouveau...

Lorsque tu dis "changer le bloc d'alimentation dans le powerbook", tu parles bien du chargeur externe ?


----------



## sharky (31 Mai 2006)

http a dit:
			
		

> Merci Sharky.
> 
> Là je viens de me rendre compte que la charge s'arrête même lorsque j'utilise le Powerbook
> Je suis alors obligé d'enlever le chargeur de la prise électrique et de le remettre pour que ça alimente le Powerbook à nouveau...
> ...



non c'est malheureusement le bloc d'alimentation dans le Powerbook. Fais un test simple : enlève la batterie, branche sur le secteur. Si ton Mac ne démarre pas, le problème est tel que je l'ai décrit avant.


----------



## http (31 Mai 2006)

Je viens de faire le test que tu m'indiques. Après avoir enlevé la batterie, le Powerbook ne démarrait pas sur le secteur (même symptôme d'alimentation coupée cf. post précédent).
J'ai débranché/rebranché le bloc secteur de la prise murale (j'ai même changé de prise !), et l'anneau de couleur est passé au vert (preuve de la présence d'alimentation). J'ai démarré sans problème et je tape ce post sur mon PB alimenté sur secteur et sans batterie (je crains que ça ne coupe d'un instant à l'autre).

J'ai téléphoné à Apple (0825888024) et là je suis tombé de haut  
J'ai eu une interlocutrice à l'autre bout de la planète, parlant à peine le français, laquelle m'a annoncé, après 10 minutes passées à épeler mon nom, prénom, numéro de série du PB, etc...etc... qu'elle ne pouvait rien faire pour moi, qu'il fallait que je prenne l'Apple Care (ben voyons...), etc... Après lui avoir rappelé que ma machine était en France et sous garantie légale pendant 1 an, elle m'a communiqué les noms et adresses de 2 centres agréés Apple:
- France Systèmes à Clamart
- L2S à Antony

J'ai appelé le 1er à Clamart. D'emblée, ils m'annoncent 30 euros de frais de dossier !! Une machine est sous garantie et on doit payer pour se faire dépanner ?? Bravo !

Le 2ème à Antony m'a annoncé également des frais de dossier à hauteur de 14,95 euros ! Là encore, c'est payant pour déposer sa machine ! :hein: 

Existe-t-il dans Paris un centre sérieux et professionnel où je puisse emmener ma machine pour qu'on s'en occupe efficacement et rapidement ?

J'avoue être pas mal écoeuré ce soir... je découvre une autre facette d'Apple que je ne connaissais pas jusqu'à maintenant... Je suis bien content d'avoir gardé mon PC qui va largement me dépanner. Lui ne m'a pas laché au bout de 7 malheureux mois de service. Je ne veux pas troller stupidement, mais avouez qu'il y a de quoi bondir !

Donc, je suis preneur, en continuant de m'appuyer sur vos expériences, d'une bonne adresse sur Paris où déposer ma machine en toute confiance.

Merci à vous pour vos conseils


----------



## MacEnro (31 Mai 2006)

Euh... c'est tout con mais on ne sait jamais... Tu es sûr que l'alimentation est bien branchée dans la prise murale ? Et que celle-ci est en parfait état de marche et n'a pas de coupure ??

Je pense à ça parce que ça m'est arrivé une fois, je branchais l'alimentation à un bloc multiprises mal foutu, c'était mal branché et ça ne chargeait pas... Or dans ces cas là, on imagine toujours le pire !!

Bref, ça donne quoi si tu essayes sur une autre prise ou chez quelqu'un d'autre ??


----------



## http (31 Mai 2006)

Merci pour ton post MacEnro, mais hélas, ça ne change rien.

Là, par exemple, mon PB fonctionne depuis 1 heure sans batterie, juste branché au secteur via le bloc d'alimentation, et tout va bien, pas la moindre coupure, alors qu'avec la batterie fixée au PB, c'était le cas de manière très aléatoire (cf mes posts précédents).

Est-ce que cela voudrait dire que c'est la batterie qui est fautive ?

Sinon, j'en reviens à ma question précédente: quelqu'un connaît-il les coordonnées d'un centre Apple fiable, rigoureux et professionnel sur Paris où je puisse déposer ma machine ?

Merci encore à toutes et à tous.


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (6 Juin 2006)

Bonjour http

Maintronic à Paris 13, j'ai eu 2 ou 3 pbs réglés par eux et aucun soucis mais parfois un peu long, (commande de pièces) à l'époque, pas de frais de dossier car pris en charge sous applecare


----------



## http (8 Juin 2006)

Bon, au final, j'ai changé d'emplacement dans mon nouvel appartement, et depuis, plus de souci du tout avec mon chargeur  

Ca comprendre Charles


----------



## MacEnro (9 Juin 2006)

MacEnro a dit:
			
		

> Bref, ça donne quoi si tu essayes sur une autre prise ou chez quelqu'un d'autre ??


 
Ca a marché alors ??


----------



## http (9 Juin 2006)

Oui  

Très bizzare quand même. La prise électrique murale accepte tout (Xbox 360, TV, SilverDrive 3 Ti, etc...) sauf mon Powerbook G4 :hein: 

Merci en tout cas pour les coups de main des uns et des autres


----------



## iNano (25 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai une question très très bête... Ma batterie fait partie de celles rappelées par Apple pour risque d'xplosion (je possède un PB G4 15" 1,33). Je souhaite donc l'utiliser sur secteur en attendant de recevoir la nouvelle batterie, mais lorsque je veux l'allumer sans que la batterie soit dedans, il ne démarre pas. Y a-t-il une façon spéciale de le démarrer lorsqe l'on veut l'allumer sans batterie ??


----------

